# مشروع تخرج



## لولو ونص (17 مايو 2008)

أريد معلومات عن audible switching system


----------



## محمد محمد ع الجواد (17 مايو 2008)

هتحصل إن شاء الله


----------



## رائد نبيل (31 مايو 2008)

إذا في مجال تشرح أكثر عن الموضوع علنا ساعدناك بالبحث عما تريد​


----------



## الشماالي (14 يونيو 2008)

وفقك الله تعالى


----------



## ahmed_civil (20 يونيو 2008)

وفقكم الله


----------



## فيفيان عبد (26 يونيو 2008)

ربنا معاك وينجحك باذن الله
ويارب احنا كمان


----------



## إبن العرب (9 سبتمبر 2008)

تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق وان شاء الله الاخوه ما بيقصروا معاك


----------



## ايليا (14 سبتمبر 2008)

تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## عمارالتعدين (23 سبتمبر 2008)

نرجو توضيح الأشياء المطلوبة بالتحديد


----------



## خوجلي ابوسيف (9 أكتوبر 2008)

هذا موضوع متشعب حدد حطط برامج بحثك وستجد العون


----------



## sand man (4 ديسمبر 2008)

الله يعينك ويسهل لك أمرك انت وجميع طلبة العلم


----------

